# Problem with Avid Juicy 3's



## orbital (10 Mar 2010)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if you all might be able to help me with a problem I've got on the back Avid disc brake on my MTB.

I was going round follow the dog the other week and noticed that my back brake was making a God awful noise and the brake lever had a lot more travel to it at the end of the ride compared to the beginning. I thought to start off the pads had just got to that point where they really needed changing, but when I got home and had a look they were fine. I looked for any leaking brake fluid but couldn't see anything at all. So next thing I tried was to bleed the the back brake, I've got the bleed kit so it wasn't any hassle and I did get some air to come out and the fluid in there had obviously been in there since new (I bought the bike second hand). It all went well but the brake was no better than when I started which fecked me off quite a bit! So I'm at a bit of loss now to where I should look next? and was hoping one of you kind people on here would be able to shed some light on the problem.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Mar 2010)

hydraulic disc brakes? when you pumped the fluid out, did you top up the reservoir?

also you need to keep the rreservoir topped up at all times since it is easy to get air in the system.

the best way I found was to pull the lever, undo the bleed screw - fluids spits out and lever moves to bars, close the bleed screw and release lever.

repeat until the lever is firm keeping an eye out on the fluid level - you can get about 3 or 4 pumps before the fluid goes too low.


----------



## 2Loose (11 Mar 2010)

I would also take out your pads and try and recess the pistons back in the caliper using a ring spanner or one of the pads, just to make sure that a) it moves and  you don't have any leakage from there.


----------



## orbital (11 Mar 2010)

Cheers guy's, I'll have a go at both ideas.


----------

